# What is your favorite variety?



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

What is your favorite variety's?

If you had to limit it to one what would it be...?


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Rump Whites


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Longhairs of any colour.....my first litter due in about a week, cant wait!


----------



## Dawson Mice (Oct 3, 2008)

I think its chocolate tans for me. Although I havent had a broken litter yet so that may change when i see chocolate moo cows!


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 4, 2008)

Short-haired satin Siamese with points as dark as possible. I may never get to have such a mouse! 

Of what I can have, I think black-eyed white, standard coat, or maybe tricoloured mice (someone in Australia get me some splashed mice! Please! :lol: )


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

brokens


----------



## Dragonfly-Stud (Oct 5, 2008)

Banded black tan


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Oh this is such a hard question...id have to say any variety as long as its choc coz i really cant chose just 1


----------



## Apple Eyes (Oct 3, 2008)

That's not a fair question, how can I limit it to just one?

I'm not! Ha!

Siamese 
Fox/tans - good tans are hard to find over here, so I'm going with fox.


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

hairless


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Stone Satin


----------



## merlyn26 (Jan 7, 2009)

satin siamese.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I adore the Dove colouring and satin coats...so, dove satin? hehehe

Willow xx


----------



## sasandcol (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm with you on the dove satin Willow (i want one of those in the future for anyone that reads this. lol), but i do love the colouring of my black tan mouse, tiny


----------



## Effy (Dec 30, 2008)

I going to make it a hat trick and say dove satin, but only because that's the first that came to mind...I actually have five favourites. And they only JUST come above the 57,000 second place types!  
I love tricolour, (always called them calico...same as any other animal :roll: ) black tan, siamese and black fox, too.  
LH in most of them i great, as well...but not the fox or siamese. >_>


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

I have 3 favroties Fox, Hairless and Agouti


----------



## thickgiraffe (Nov 3, 2010)

black fox but i don't just want one colour (throws dummy out of pram) and currently i still have never owned one of these!


----------



## paulbrv65 (Apr 23, 2009)

PEW

for me

Paul


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

blues all the way for me (lilacs next)


----------



## thekylie (Mar 6, 2010)

Black Tan!! If I wasn't in the US I'd say Red too but we have very few of them over here. One day I'd love to breed Reds and Fawns in addition to Black Tans.


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

X-linked Brindle in recessive yellow :love but I'll likely never own one so blue and chocolate are a tie


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

blacks! none better for me  though i am starting to like agouti


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

Ooooo erm erm :? it would have to be dove satin


----------

